# olive nerite snails



## swo21259 (Aug 7, 2005)

for anyone interested, Wilma Duncan sales olive nerite snails. Good price, reasonable shipping, excellent snails.
I highly recommend her snails.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

swo21259 said:


> for anyone interested, Wilma Duncan sales olive nerite snails. Good price, reasonable shipping, excellent snails.
> I highly recommend her snails.


Yup Yup


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

details? who is wilma duncan?


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi, 'fry!

LONG time, no write! Miss hearing from ya...

Wilma Duncan is something of a philanthropist. She helps out the less-fortunate in her community through this hobby. Here's her website:
http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/

She also has a really cool article on there about how she started breeding Amano shrimp.

I was first contacted by her years ago, when I offered up some extra plants on APD mailing list. I was so moved by her "cause" that I was very happy to send along the plants to her. I sent her more on a later occasion, and just realized when I came across this very thread that I haven't contributed in a while... I should set her up with a nice assortment when I get a chance, this year. Plus, I've been thinking about getting some Nerites, myself...

Anyway, if you want something she has, or you happen to have healthy clippings that would otherwise go in the compost heap, buying from/donating to her is a wonderful way to help out a great cause.

Hope all's well with you, Ethan! 

-Naomi


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I used to send leftover masses of Java Moss, one batch from cleaning out the Dwarf Neon Rainbow tank, so she got a start of those fish via the eggs in the moss. Nice lady, easy to do business with.


----------



## macabelli-bra (Feb 1, 2005)

Do you guys think that is possible import to Brazil this inverts or possible CRS? Do you know any dealer that actually does that?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks to this thread I ordered som olive nerite snails from Wilma Duncan
She is very easy to deal with and the snails that came in were awsome and reasonably priced.
I would highly recomend her and will probly buy more frome her...if she reads this, thanks


----------

